# Ei? Huhn?



## Estren (3. November 2007)

> Die Frage „Was war zuerst da – das Ei oder das Huhn?“ ist und bleibt ungeklärt.



Klar. Aber es ist trotzdem interessant für was die Leute sich entscheiden!

'hüstel'
Meine Meinung: Das ist doch ganz klar! *EI!*: Es schlüpfte mal ein Vogel.Der Vogel aber war ein ganz neuer, völlig unbekannter im 'Dinoland'. Und irgendwo in seiner nähe, schlüpfte noch so ein komischer Vogel. Diese haben sich vermehrt, und so sahen die Kinder genauso aus. Und heute, da nennen wir diesen Vogel Huhn. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (3. November 2007)

Logischerweise das Ei.
Ein Urhuhn legte  Ei aus dem das heutige Huhn schlüpfte. Tadaa :>


----------



## Estren (3. November 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Logischerweise das Ei.
> Ein Urhuhn legte  Ei aus dem das heutige Huhn schlüpfte. Tadaa :>


Meine Rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (3. November 2007)

schwachsinn des HUHN war als erstes da. sonschd würds ja keine eier geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. November 2007)

Und wahrlich ich sage euch. Der heilige Schöpfer schuf den Code. Aus diesem spross alles was kreucht und fleucht. Schafe, Eber, Vögel, Drachen und Riesen.
So höret die Worte des Schöpfers.
100111010110110000100111101.

Nach diesem lange verschollenen Text war zuerst der Code, dann das Huhn, dann das Ei.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> schwachsinn des HUHN war als erstes da. sonschd würds ja keine eier geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed...

Ohne Hühner keine Eier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyshit (3. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> schwachsinn des HUHN war als erstes da. sonschd würds ja keine eier geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das Ei weil auch Dinos eier gelegt haben und es da noch keine Hühner gab daher und fische legen auch eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. November 2007)

Holyshit schrieb:


> Das Ei weil auch Dinos eier gelegt haben und es da noch keine Hühner gab daher und fische legen auch eier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber wo kommt da Ei her? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Aber wo kommt da Ei her?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu gibt es drei wissenschaftlich fundierte Thesen:
1. Aus dem Supermarkt
2. Göttliche Schöpfung
3. Yps Heft


----------



## K0l0ss (4. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es drei wissenschaftlich fundierte Thesen:
> 1. Aus dem Supermarkt
> 2. Göttliche Schöpfung
> 3. Yps Heft



Wow...wie alt Supermärkte doch schon sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (4. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> ...
> 3. Yps Heft




Eierbaum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (4. November 2007)

Hm..aus dem YPs-Heft...auch logisch, die haben ja auch noch den Urzeitkrebs.


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2007)

Estren schrieb:


> Hm..aus dem YPs-Heft...auch logisch, die haben ja auch noch den Urzeitkrebs.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goofy1991 (4. November 2007)

ganz klar das ei!


----------



## Estren (4. November 2007)

@Tikume, ich habe Teil 1,2 und 3 von den Nichtlustigbüchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, wie kriegst du das Bild so groß?


----------



## derigrun (4. November 2007)

das ei ....
ein huhnartiger vogel (urhuhn; kein richtiges huhn) legte ein ei aus dem unser heutiges huhn schlüpfte


----------



## Averageman (4. November 2007)

Ganz klar das *HUHN*.

Es wurde 1960 bei einem japanischen Atombombentest unbeabsichtigt erschaffen, nachdem ein Gnom die radioaktive Strahlung abbekommen hatte.

Seitdem legt das soganannte "gnomina huhnikanta" Eierförmige Eier, die die Form eines soganannten "Ei" haben. Aus diesen wiederrum schlüpfen dann neue Grüppelgnome, die unsere Erde seit diesem Tag X im Jahre 1960 verpesten. 

Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Thrawns (4. November 2007)

Ganz am Anfang der Kette irgendwelche Bakterien, die ich doch eher als "Huhn" denn als Ei bezeichnen würde. Deshalb: HUHN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. November 2007)

Ei natürlich. Aus irgendeinem Ei kam halt mal ein Vieh raus das wir heute als Huhn bezeichnen sowas nennt man Evolution 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es zu erst das Huhn gegeben hätte müsste das Huhn ja aus einem Wesen gekommen sein das keine Eier legt also würde das Huhn auch keine legen was es aber tut also wars Ei zu erst.


----------



## tschilpi (4. November 2007)

Urhühner krochen aus dem Wasser und legten Eier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyes (4. November 2007)

rofl hatte die YPs Häfte schon fast vergessen.


----------



## Thront (5. November 2007)

ei oder huhn? 

na der osterhase hat das huhn solange verprügelt bis es ein ei gefurzt hat, also: das huhn.

by the way ... kennt ihr den?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crothar (5. November 2007)

Ganz klar Huhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sprich Urhuhn => quastenflossler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Urzeitvieh/Urzeithuhn was begann Eier zu legen *FG*


----------



## Tomtar (5. November 2007)

einfah um nur BÖSE zu sin keins vom beiden xD dennn erst war die bakterie^^


----------



## AhLuuum (5. November 2007)

Chuck Norris!!!111

Ja ich weiss, was sich die Mehrheit jetzt denkt.


----------



## Crothar (5. November 2007)

6 setzen tomtar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (5. November 2007)

@ Ahluummm 

gar nich ma so blöd. wir wissen aj inzwischen alle ganz genau zu was Chuck Norris in der Lage is.


----------



## Estren (23. März 2008)

Jetzt ist der Thread tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

ganz klar das ei,denn es gab schon vor den hühnern eierlegende mobs tiere,die logischerweise vor den hühnern eier legten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (23. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ganz klar das ei,denn es gab schon vor den hühnern eierlegende mobs tiere,die logischerweise vor den hühnern eier legten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed


----------



## Masterlock (23. März 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> /signed


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. März 2008)

Das Huhn. Eindeutig zweideutig!


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Crothar schrieb:


> Ganz klar Huhn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus ner zelle wurde ein Urhuhn was dann erst die Eier legte Urhuhn = Huhn ;D


----------



## RubenPlinius (24. März 2008)

dino -> ei -> huhn
meine meinung xD

aber ganz den sinn versteh i ned, weil in relation betrachtet is die fragestellung wayne und dient nur als metapher um in gesprächen die sinnlosigkeit mancher sinnfragen darzustellen
toll

salut


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2008)

da war ein mensch der nen vogel hatte und hat nen ei gelegt .. so einfach is dat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (25. März 2008)

Ich sage das Ei, von irgendeinem Urviech und dann kam die Evulotion dazwischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und voilla, das Huhn!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Alpax (25. März 2008)

Logischweise das EI

Stichwort Evolution ...

Ein Tier welches dem heutigen Huhn vlt. ÄHNLICH sieht aber KEIN Huhn ist legt ein --------> EI <----------- ...und daraus krabbelt dann ein Tier was dem heutigen Huhn schon ähnlicher sieht .. paar Generationen später war dann das "HUHN"  ... fertig ...

also ganz klare Sache EI

und alle die Sagen woher kommt denn das EI ohne HUHN mimimi

Es gibt tausende Viecher die Eier legen .. es muss nicht unbedingt das Huhn sein ...

omg


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Natürlich das Huhn!

"Huhn, das:

Das Huhn (wahlweise auch Ur-Huhn) stammt aus einer radioaktiv-
verseuchten Gegend, in der Nähe der heutigen Stadt Springfield. Forscher
vermuten, dass dort ein See mit atomarem Müll die Ursache der 
Entstehung vieler Tiere (unter anderem auch die des Ur-Menschen,
genannt M. Jackson) war. Über Hintergrund der radioatkiven Aktivität
ist hingegen wenig bekannt. Der Multi-Milliardär C.M. Burns streitet
alle Anschuldigungen ab, den See durch Abfälle seines Atomkraftwerkes
belastet zu haben und setzt sich stattdessen dafür ein, dass diese
genmanipulierten Lebewesen auch ihren Platz in der Öffentlichkeit finden
und lässt sie für sich arbeiten."


----------



## Assari (25. März 2008)

Averageman schrieb:


> Ganz klar das *HUHN*.
> 
> Es wurde 1960 bei einem japanischen Atombombentest unbeabsichtigt erschaffen, nachdem ein Gnom die radioaktive Strahlung abbekommen hatte.
> 
> ...




jep


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. März 2008)

Ganz klar Bakterien, einzeller, die kleinen dinger die wir nur unter Mikroskopen gesehen haben und ganz klar nur so, das Ei das Huhn hat die Idee von den Dinos abgekupfert.


----------



## Mini Vaati (25. März 2008)

ich denke das ei war zuerst da


----------



## sarax (25. März 2008)

Ich denke, ein Kreis hat kein Anfang und kein Ende.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. März 2008)

Estren schrieb:


> Klar. Aber es ist trotzdem interessant für was die Leute sich entscheiden!
> 
> 'hüstel'
> Meine Meinung: Das ist doch ganz klar! *EI!*: Es schlüpfte mal ein Vogel.Der Vogel aber war ein ganz neuer, völlig unbekannter im 'Dinoland'. Und irgendwo in seiner nähe, schlüpfte noch so ein komischer Vogel. Diese haben sich vermehrt, und so sahen die Kinder genauso aus. Und heute, da nennen wir diesen Vogel Huhn.
> ...






Carcharoth schrieb:


> Logischerweise das Ei.
> Ein Urhuhn legte  Ei aus dem das heutige Huhn schlüpfte. Tadaa :>


JUHUUUUU
Ich hab wen gefunden der meine Meinung teilt *freu*


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Zuerst war der Admin da und hat
die Henne spawnen lassen!


----------



## Mr.Igi (28. März 2008)

Erstens ma: Hast du Icq??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zur Antwort: Es ist Ansichtssache beides ist Richtig.

Wenn man Huhn als Huhn ansieht also einfach das Huhn dann ist die Antwort: Huhn   
richtig.

Wenn man so denkt muss man ganz ganz zurück... Und was war da nunmal??? Eine Zelle... und das ist kein ,, Baby " sonder benen ausgewachsen ihr wisst ja was ich meine ^^.   Bis dadraus etwas geworden ist das eier legt woraus Babys schlüpfen.. Das ist viiel Später... Als klar das Huhn...  ( eine Zelle des Huhns ) ist der Winner. 




Antwort: Ei   ist auch richtig.
Wenn man Huhn als das Heutige Huhn sieht.
Das heisst weiss rumgackernt... Wie halt Hühner sind. Das erste normale Huhn wo wie sie heute sind.
Urhuhn ei gelegt --> Ei geschlüpft ----> Modernes HUHN

Ansichtssache die Frage ist eher zum rumknobeln....


----------



## Thedynamike (29. März 2008)

Definitiv Ei!


----------



## L.H. (29. März 2008)

Natürlich das Ei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich seh das so: In dieser Frage wird nicht erwähnt wer das Ei legt, ich meine Dinos haben auch Eier gelegt und das noch vor den Hühnern.

Ich hoffe das regt ein bisschen zum nachdenken an!


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Ein Kreis, eine zyklische Kausalkette, hat keinen Anfang wie schon gesagt wurde.

Evolutionär-biologisch gibt es nicht das "erste Ei" oder "das erste Huhn".


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. März 2008)

ähm...also:
das huhn wie wir es kennen ist ja höchstwarscheinlich aus irgendwéiner anderen vogelart(kein huhn) entstanden.
wenn also jetz zwei vögel sich paaren gibts nen ei.
und aus diesem ei kommt das das huhn also war ja wohl das ei vorher da, weil die vögel die das huhn gemacht haben keine hühner waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@ L.H. ich danke mal hier ist das hühnerei gemeint ansonsten wärs ja quatsch


----------



## Te-Rax (29. März 2008)

Gott hat doch wohl ganz klar zuerst Hühner auf die Welt gesetzt. Kann man in dem bestseller "Die Bibel" nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (30. März 2008)

Das Ei...als evolutionäre Entwicklung unabhänging von der jeweiligen Tierart...Würde nur das Huhn Eier legen, dann ganz klar das Huhn...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (30. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es drei wissenschaftlich fundierte Thesen:
> 1. Aus dem Supermarkt
> 2. Göttliche Schöpfung
> 3. Yps Heft



LoL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im Yps heft sind aber wohl eher urzeitkrebse drinne^^


----------



## Estren (6. April 2008)

...


Tikume schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (6. April 2008)

Muss denn immer einer 1. sein???

Sind denn nicht beide irgendwie gleichzeitig gekommen?
Ich meine, wenn in einem Ei ein Huhn ist was bald schlüpft, ist doch Ei und Huhn da... Das Huhn im Ei oder nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten weis ich es auch nicht und finde diese Frage lächerlich, weil seid doch froh, dass es Hühner und Eier gibt und macht euch nicht unnötig Gedanken über so sinnlose Fragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (6. April 2008)

Schonmal was von Fisch*EI*ern gehört? Oder Dimetrodon*EI*ern? Oder mal *EI*zelle? Sogar beu Menschen ist zuerst das Ei da^^


----------



## warloc (6. April 2008)

ganz schön spannend was einige dazu erzählen ....



hühner sind besser als eier .......da is mehr fleisch dran......



auf die frage was zuerst da war : Chuck Norris natürlich


----------



## Megatherion (6. April 2008)

Das Huhn war zuerst da. Denn woher soll das Ei kommen wenn keiner es legt? Es kann sich ja nicht selbst gelegt haben, also muss erst jemand da sein der es legen kann, also das Huhn muss wohl zuerst da gewesen sein.


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henne-Ei-Problem

Abgesehen von der Antwort bietet der Artikel etliche Links zu bildungsrelevanten Themen^^


----------



## Spectrales (6. April 2008)

Nach ewigen Überlegungen habe ich nun die 
effiziente 
ehrbare 
ehrenhafte 
ehrenwerte 
ehrliche 
ehrwürdige 
eigenwillige 
eindrucksvolle 
einfache 
einfallsreiche 
einfühlsame 
einhellige 
einladende 
einmalige 
einmütige 
einträchtige 
einträgliche 
einwandfreie 
einzigartige 
elegante 
elfengleiche 
elitäre 
emotionale 
empfehlenswerte 
energiesparende 
energievolle 
engagierte 
enorme 
entscheidende 
entschlusskräftige 
entzückende 
erbauliche 
erfinderische 
erfolgreiche 
erfolgssichere 
erfreuliche 
erfrischende 
ergiebige 
erhabene 
erlesene 
erprobte 
erregende 
erstaunliche 
erstklassige 
erstmalige 
erstrangige 
erstrebenswerte 
erwartungsvolle 
erwünschte 
etablierte 
exakte 
exemplarische 
exklusive 
exquisite 
extravagante 
exzellente 
fabelhafte 
fabrikneue 
fachgerechte 
fachkundige 
faire 
famose 
fantastische 
farbenfreudige 
farbenfrohe 
farbenprächtige 
faszinierende 
federleichte 
fehlerfreie 
fehlerlose 
feine 
feinfühlige 
feinsinnige 
felsenfeste 
fesche 
fesselnde 
feststehende 
fiktive 
findige 
flatterhafte 
flauschige 
flexible 
flotte 
folgerichtige 
förderliche 
formschöne 
forsche 
fortschrittliche 
freiheitliche 
freizügige 
freudige 
freundliche 
freundschaftliche 
frische 
frivole 
fröhliche 
fruchtbare 
fühlbare 
führende 
fulminante 
fundierte 
funkelnagelneu 
funkelnagelneue 
funktionale 
funktionelle 
fürsorgliche 
fürstliche 
galante 
garantierte 
gastfreundliche 
geachtete 
gedeihliche 
gediegene 
gefeierte 
gefühlsbetonte 
gefühlstiefe 
gefühlvolle 
gehaltvolle 
geheime 
geheimnisumwitterte 
geheimnisvolle 
gelassene 
geliebte 
gelungene 
gemeinsame 
geniale 
genießerische 
genussfreudige 
genussfrohe 
genüssliche 
genussreiche 
gepfefferte 
gepflegte 
geradlinige 
geruhsame 
gescheite 
geschliffene 
geschmackvolle 
geschmeidige 
gesicherte 
gespannte 
gestandene 
gewählte 
gewaltige 
gewinnende 
gewissenhafte 
gewitzte 
gewogene 
gigantische 
glänzende 
glasharte 
glasklare 
glaubwürdige 
gleichrangige 
glockenreine 
glückliche 
glückselige 
glutvolle 
grandiose 
gravierende 
graziöse 
grenzenlose 
großartige 
großherzige 
großzügige 
groteske 
grundlegende 
grundsätzliche 
grundsolide 
günstige 
gute 
handverlesene 
harmonische 
hauchfeine 
hauchzarte 
hausgemachte 
haushohe 
heilsame
heißblütige 
heitere 
hemmungslose 
herausfordernde 
herausragende 
herrliche 
hervorragende

Antwort gefunden...



Spoiler



DAS HUHNEI



*g*


----------



## Seufernator (7. April 2008)

Das Ei!

Dinosaurier legten schon Eier bevor es Hühner gab!


----------



## luXz (7. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Logischerweise das Ei.
> Ein Urhuhn legte  Ei aus dem das heutige Huhn schlüpfte. Tadaa :>


ein urhuhn ist doch auch ein huhn^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also das ei war zuerst da weil das huhn es gelegt hat ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner meinung nach das ei und das hat chuck norris gelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (7. April 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> /signed...
> 
> Ohne Hühner keine Eier...
> 
> ...



meine rede


----------



## luXz (7. April 2008)

woher kommen dann die eier^^


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> woher kommen dann die eier^^


Die hat der Admin spawnen lassen!


----------



## CharlySteven (7. April 2008)

ei.. weil schon dinos eier legten..
und das huhn sich erst später entwickelt hat.
basta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (8. April 2008)

das huhn natürlich!
schwups war es da und hat gleich mit der prodktion von eiern begonnen damit ich mein frühstückei bekomme ist doch wohl klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grempf (8. April 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Logischerweise das Ei.
> Ein Urhuhn legte  Ei aus dem das heutige Huhn schlüpfte. Tadaa :>



Urhuhn = Huhn, daher müsste dann logischerweise zuerst das Huhn und nicht das Ei dagewesen sein. Ansonsten wäre das Ei von einem Urhuhn auch ein Urei und damit kein Ei!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (8. April 2008)

Wie wärs mit dem:

Ein ganz winziges, kleines Lebewesen mit unbekanntem namen, das nur im Wasser lebte. Entwickelte sich wie so viele andere Tiere zu einem Huhn.

Da haben wir es!


----------



## Caveman1979 (9. April 2008)

Mh verfolgen wir die spur?

Erst gab es den Knall dann kam die Frau dann lange nix und dann der Stein!

Also wenn ich es mir so Ansehe würde ich sagen das HUHN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (14. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema, wer soll denn das EI gelegt haben.. Das waren die Dromaeosauridae^^


----------



## Gribi (14. Juli 2008)

Eine uralte philosophische Frage scheint gelöst: Das Ei war vor der Henne da. Ein Philosoph, ein Wissenschaftler und ein Hühnerzüchter kamen zu diesem Ergebnis, wie britische Zeitungen am Freitag berichteten.

Neugieriges Huhn: Das Ei war zuerst da
Zur Großansicht
AP

Neugieriges Huhn: Das Ei war zuerst da
Der Evolutionsgenetiker John Brookfield von der University of Nottingham erläuterte demnach zunächst, dass sich das Erbgut eines Tieres im Laufe des Lebens nicht ändere: "Das erste lebende Ding, das man unzweifelhaft zur Spezies der Hühner zählen konnte, wäre also das erste Ei", führte er aus. Damit schloss er aus, dass ein anderes Tier sich irgendwann zum ersten Huhn verwandelt haben könnte.

Das erste Ei sei ein Hühnerei gewesen, weil es ein Huhn in sich trug, führte auch der Wissenschaftsphilosoph David Papineau vom renommierten Londoner King's College anschließend aus. Daran ändere auch die Tatsache nichts, dass es von einem anderen Tier gelegt wurde. "Der Schluss ist deshalb zwingend, dass das Hühnerei zuerst kam und die Henne danach", führte er aus. Damit schloss er aus, dass das erste Huhn aus einem Nicht-Hühnerei geschlüpft sein könnte.

Auch der Hühnerzüchter und Chef des Geflügel-Handelsverbands Great British Chicken, Charles Bourns, kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass das Ei zuerst da war.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2008)

_Auch der Hühnerzüchter und Chef des Geflügel-Handelsverbands Great British Chicken, Charles Bourns, kam zu dem Ergebnis, dass das Ei zuerst da war._

und der muss es ja schliesslich wissen....


----------



## Jegan (14. Juli 2008)

Meiner meinung nach war beides da. Ein Ei und ein Huhn, welches dieses ausbrütete.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Bei so Themen sag ich net besonders viel

Ei!
Warum?

Das Huhn war wohl irgendne Fehlgeburt
zusammen mit nem Hahn
und dann gabs ganz viele 
Missgeburten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Admins:Sry fuer den Slang


----------



## Magician.^ (14. Juli 2008)

Die Frage war heut noch bei uns im Handeslchat!

Das Ei natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vögel stammen von Echsen ab, Echsen legen Eier!
Aus dem Ei kam das Huhn und tada !

oder ka xD


----------



## White-Frost (14. Juli 2008)

Ich geh davon aus das das huhn sich durch evoulution gebildet hat und irgendwan durch misschung anderer vögel entstanden ist die ein EI gelegt haben aus das das erste huhn in dem sinne entstand also ich bin auf seiten des eis


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Das wird ein Thread der 3123125523542352354 Seiten lang wird


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Das wird ein Thread der 3123125523542352354 Seiten lang wird



Solange nicht früher oder später wieder die obligatorischen "STFU NOOB!"-Postings kommen und der Thread dann dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Siu (14. Juli 2008)

Ein Kreislauf hat keinen Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Solange nicht früher oder später wieder die obligatorischen "STFU NOOB!"-Postings kommen und der Thread dann dicht gemacht wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe mal gelesen, dass das uns bekannte Huhn eine sehr lange Zeit nach dem Ei in der Gesichtsaufzeichnung folgt demnach zu folge gab es das Ei vor dem Huhn.


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Juli 2008)

ich glaub das huhn ist durch iene spontane genmutation entsatnden udn hat erst danach angefangen eier zu legen 


oder wie soll bitteschön ein ei spontan aus etwas mutieren ? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (15. Juli 2008)

Schpn mal mitbekommen das Die kleine und Großes Dino auch schon Eier gelegt haben? Und da ist kein Huhn gewesen also EI zuerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach ja Vägel sind diereckte Nachfahren der Dinos


----------



## x.Ne0n (15. Juli 2008)

das Huhn, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wo dann das Ei herkommen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Das Ei ganz klar...

Da haben sich bestimmt lauter Bakterien zusammengeschlossen ...sonen rundes dingens gebildet...da kahm dann nen huhn raus ...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juli 2008)

Its teh egg ! Rieson :



> Schpn mal mitbekommen das Die kleine und Großes Dino auch schon Eier gelegt haben? Und da ist kein Huhn gewesen also EI zuerst wink.gif ach ja Vägel sind diereckte Nachfahren der Dinos


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (16. Juli 2008)

Früher gab es nur Einzeller, die irgendwann aus dem Wasser gekrochen sind. Aus diesen Einzellern sind durch sog. spontane Mutationen Tiere und später auch Menschen entstanden (s. Darwins Evolutionstheorie). Zu diesen Mutationen gehört auch, dass Manche Tiere angefangen haben, Eier zu legen. 

Nun müsste man definieren, was genau man als Huhn bezeichnet. Irgendwann wird einer der Urvögel aufgehört haben zu fliegen und angefangen haben Eier zu legen -> das "Huhn" war geboren, also zuerst da!


----------



## iReap (16. Juli 2008)

das Ur-Ei war natürlich zuerst.

Überelgt doch mal: was war zuerst? Das Urmel oder das Ei? Natürich hdas ei, das irgendwie da war.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Begruendung liegt ein paar seiten zurueck


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

Ok ich wollte erst nicht aber jetzt tu ichs trotzdem ;D


Das Huhn oder das Ei was war zuerst da?

Antwort:
Keines von beidem und  doch beide
Es sind beide Antworten sowohl richtig wie falsch

Die Frage, war das Huhn oder das Ei zuerst da , ist soetwas wie eine optische täuschung für dein denken
soetwas wie eine Mentale täuschung , diese Frage ist eigentlich nicht stellbar.

Das eine schließt das andere aus , wenn du so denkst wie ein Mensch.
Es ist eher eine frage für Kinder, ein Witz .
Den die Evolution eines Huhnes kann man nicht anhand einer solch simplen frage ableiten.

Es ist wie gesagt ein kleines Hirngespinnst, eines Philosphen der sich die kalkulierbarkeit der gedanken der Menschen zunutze macht und sie spaltet.
Vermutlich lacht er sich heute noch tot , über die Reaktionen.


Das ist die Antwort und das ist die endgültige , den sie ist richtig.
somit kann dieses Thema geclosed werden.

PS: solche Texte schreibe ich selten, bei denen ich mich zurückhalte und versuche etwas auszusagen, meistens amüsiere ich mich nur.
Vermutlich kapiert das kaum einer , und somit wird fröhlich weitergepostet .



pls /closen


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

das ei...
WEIL
bakterien unso setzten sich zu nem ei zusammen und daraus schlüpfte das uhrbrathänchen


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

Denk mal das Huhn,aber das ist ja eigentlich total wayne^^


----------



## dalai (20. Juli 2008)

Erst kam das Ei, dann das Hühnerei und dann das Huhn. Huhn ist nicht das einzige Tier das Eier legt, Dinos machten das ja auch schon.


----------



## Kofineas (27. Juli 2008)

naja wenn wir von heutigen huhn in vollendeter form ausgehen dann war es das ei, den  die vorfahren des huhns legten solange eier die immer ein wenig "mutiert" waren bis am ende der heute aktuelle "mutant" entsand, das huhn, also das ei..für mich eig. ne ganz klare sache^^

und wenn man davon ausgeht, das das "ei" nicht gezwungenermaßen auf das Hühner ei bezogen ist, dann sowieso erst recht das ei, weil tausende tierarten und vorfahren des huhns auchschon eier legten^^


----------



## Flainebaine (27. Juli 2008)

Kofineas schrieb:


> naja wenn wir von heutigen huhn in vollendeter form ausgehen dann war es das ei, den  die vorfahren des huhns legten solange eier die immer ein wenig "mutiert" waren bis am ende der heute aktuelle "mutant" entsand, das huhn, also das ei..für mich eig. ne ganz klare sache^^



seh ich genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eagle Wraith (27. Juli 2008)

Es war doch ganz offensichtlich das Ei. Schliesslich kommt das zuerst auf den Frühstückstisch und erst am Mittag dann das Huhn!


----------



## Kronas (27. Juli 2008)

vielleicht...
gab es einen vogel...
der wurde mit einem artgenossen verstrahlt...
da waren sie hühner!!!
und sie paarten sich und töteten alles was mehr oder weniger nach huhn aussah aber keins war!
MUAHAHAHAH

ne ich denk auch ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

nach katholischer Evolutionstheorie erschuf gott zuerst adam und eva.
da adam ja auch über eine art "ei" verfügt, lass ich das mal zählen. die hühner kamen erst später dazu


----------



## gaius kamui (27. Juli 2008)

^^
also wenn man es ganz wissenschaftlich aufzieht,
es war das Ei was als erstes da war 

ABER es war ein Fischei grin!


----------



## Fantersam (28. Juli 2008)

Ohne Hühner würde es kein Ei geben , oder ?


----------



## Deathful (28. Juli 2008)

Fantersam schrieb:


> Ohne Hühner würde es kein Ei geben , oder ?


nun ohne Ei auch kein Huhn xD


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

Wayne? ^__^


----------



## Schneesturm (31. Juli 2008)

chuck norris 
 kann /closed werden weil meins eh richtig ist XD


----------



## phul1 (31. Juli 2008)

Deathful schrieb:


> nun ohne Ei auch kein Huhn xD


Wrong!
Evolution und so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einzeller -> Mehrere Zeller (mwahahah!) -> Fischfieh -> Fischfiehmitfüßenfürland -> Landfiehundso -> Huhn das sich denkt Eier legen zu müssen !

UND NUR SO WAR ES!

ZOMG schon 4:30 >_>


----------



## sTereoType (31. Juli 2008)

phul schrieb:


> Wrong!
> Evolution und so!
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn dus chon die evolution ranziehst dann überspring auch nciht den wichtigen , in dem schon die dinos eier legten , die ja bekanntermaßen die vorfahren der heutigen vögel(also auch hühner waren), teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (31. Juli 2008)

Hier poste ich das auch mal, beim "Running Bulls 2008" hab ich n GM gefragt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (1. August 2008)

Fantersam schrieb:


> Ohne Hühner würde es kein Ei geben , oder ?




Wer spricht denn von Hühnereiern.. schon mal an Dinoeier gedacht?


----------



## Haxxler (1. August 2008)

Wer von euch kann denn ernsthaft behaupten, dass das Huhn vorher da war? Ein bisschen hättet ihr in der Schule schon aufpassen können...


----------



## Kindgenius (1. August 2008)

Ich war doch etwas überrascht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

Evolution sag ich


----------



## Vodoo (2. August 2008)

So dann haben wir es ja geklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Vodoo das ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

also ganz am anfang war die ursuppe (nein keine hühnersuppe) daraus sind dann fische gekommen dann is einer an land und irgendwann is er dann zum huhn geworden
also der fisch (oder halt huhn wie mans nimmt)


----------



## Pickpocket (2. August 2008)

Biologisch gesehen das "Urhuhn" denn alles Leben kommt aus dem Wasser. Dieses "Urhuhn" hat sich mit der Zeit zum heutigen "Haushuhn" gebildet also:
Urhuhn --> Urei --> Missbildetes Urhuhn --> Missbildetes Urei --> Haushuhn --> Frühstücksei (XD)


----------



## T3h Uberskill0r (2. August 2008)

Unnötig

/reported


----------



## Kofineas (2. August 2008)

jeder der nicht treudoof an die kirche oder die bibel glaubt, kommt nach genauer betrachtugn  auf genau die eine wahre lösung, das ei! selbst wenn es nur um das hühnerei geht, so wuchs das erste huhn, welches vermutlich eine mutation aus einem huhnähnlichen Vogel war in dem Ei welches dieses vorhuhn legte. da is dann irtgendwas in der dna schief gegangen und zack hatten wir das huhn das wir heute kennen^^ naja oke diese vorgägnge haben teilweise einige millionen jahre gedauert aber grundsätzlich war es nach gängigen vorstellungen so.


----------



## Hadec (14. August 2008)

Chuck Norris fehlt noch in der Abstimmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (14. August 2008)

der osterhase


----------



## Floyder (15. August 2008)

Ei, definitiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

&#949;&#1084;&#1086;¢&#1085;^ schrieb:


> Wayne? ^__^


/sign


----------



## Janikono (15. August 2008)

Also ich würde sagen das ei ,es war einmal ein urhuhn das legte ein ei doch heute is das allerlei

und heute sied das huhn so aus wie früher und da das mir uns omletts spiegeleier rühreiner preuler .... mache können



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janikono (15. August 2008)

Also ich würde sagen das ei ,es war einmal ein urhuhn das legte ein ei doch heute is das allerlei

und heute sied das huhn so aus wie früher und da das mir uns omletts spiegeleier rühreiner preuler .... mache können



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pirillo (2. September 2008)

da ich den thread schonmal vor einiger zeit gelesen habe habe ich bei meinem nächsten ticket mal gefragt...

"Der Kaffee, damit ich den zu meinen Frühstücksei trinken kann." -- Antwort von GM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Schneeballschlacht mim GM = best thing ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab noch 10 schneebälle von dem...höhö "aufheb"


----------



## Huntermoon (2. September 2008)

Zuerst war die Katze da. Dann hatte sie Hunger also schuff sie Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris legte dan Ei und Huhn und Alle waren Glücklich.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. September 2008)

ist die eifrage überhaupt noch aktuel oder wurde nicht eine andere frage gestellt?


----------



## Leyla7B (3. September 2008)

Keines von beiden war zuerst da.



Leyla

Edit: Der Affe war zuerst da!


----------



## mookuh (12. September 2008)

Der GM meinte es wäre das huhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich stimme ja eher dem Ei zu


----------



## Gamor (22. April 2009)

das huhn... wie würde sonst das ei ausgebrütet werden


----------



## Konov (22. April 2009)

Definitiv das Huhn, denn das ist evolutionstechnisch entstanden und hat irgendwann angefangen Eier auszubrüten.

btw, an den Poster über mir: Gratulation zum rauskramen eines 2 Jahre alten Threads ^^


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Es muss das Huhn gewesen sein, ganz klar.    Ein Huhn kann allein ein Ei legen.. aber ein Ei kann sich nicht selbst brüten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh sowie nicht, warum die Frage sovielen unklar ist, wenn man logisch an die Sache rangeht, gibt es nur eine Antwort.


----------



## Lillyan (22. April 2009)

Es war das Ei. Nicht nur Hühner legen Eier. Irgendein Vieh hat sich irgendwann zu einem Huhn entwickelt... wie auch immer es ausgesehen hat, es hat sicherlich Eier gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, erst das Ei, dann das Huhn.


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

Ohne jetzt auf die 1000enden Richtigliegenden vor Lily einzugehen:



> Es war das Ei. Nicht nur Hühner legen Eier. Irgendein Vieh hat sich irgendwann zu einem Huhn entwickelt... wie auch immer es ausgesehen hat, es hat sicherlich Eier gelegt tongue.gif
> 
> Also, erst das Ei, dann das Huhn.



/thread


----------



## Konov (22. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es war das Ei. Nicht nur Hühner legen Eier. Irgendein Vieh hat sich irgendwann zu einem Huhn entwickelt... wie auch immer es ausgesehen hat, es hat sicherlich Eier gelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja aber auch das Tier welches das vermeintliche Hühnerei gelegt hat, muss ja irgendwoher kommen. Wo wir wieder beim Huhn sind.

Das Huhn muss zuerst gekommen sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

> Ja aber auch das Tier welches das vermeintliche Hühnerei gelegt hat, muss ja irgendwoher kommen. Wo wir wieder beim Huhn sind.
> 
> Das Huhn muss zuerst gekommen sein wink.gif



Du hast entweder die Evolutionstheorie nicht verstanden oder bist ein Kreationist...
Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

ich weiß nur das dieser threat steinalt ist und solche threats normalerweise wegen nekromatie geschlossen werden O.O

aber egal 

erst warns einzeller dann mehrzeller fische (die eier legen) -> fische die an land gehn (und eier legen) -> sich n bisschen weiterentwickeln (und eier legen) woraus gewisse urhühnern schlüpfen die wiederrum eier legen us denen das jetztigen huhn dann gekommen ist


----------



## Spectrales (23. April 2009)

Wieso krieg ich eine Verwarnung wenn ich nen alten Thread pushe und der nicht.. :<

TIKUME!

(Ich bleib beim Ei)


----------



## Aero_one (23. April 2009)

Da ja nie davon gesprochen wird, das es ein Hühnerei sein muss ... ganz klar das Ei !


----------



## Konov (23. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Du hast entweder die Evolutionstheorie nicht verstanden oder bist ein Kreationist...
> Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer ist.



Find beides gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (23. April 2009)

Ich?


----------



## Klunker (23. April 2009)

so lange ein post zum Thema und sich dieser uf das Theme bezieht ist es egal wie alt der Thread ist, da es lieber gesehen einen alten rauszukramen anstatt ständig einen neuen zu starten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Theme..Das Ei das Huhn ist nur ein weiterer schritt vorwärts gewesen in der evolution, "Ja aber auch das Tier welches das vermeintliche Hühnerei gelegt hat, muss ja irgendwoher kommen. Wo wir wieder beim Huhn sind." ähm und aus diesem ei ist das huhn enstanden, das hunh entstand also aus einem ei, welches von einem vorzeitvogelviecheineshuhnesähnlcihenspezies gleget wurde =)


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (23. April 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Logischerweise das Ei.
> Ein Urhuhn legte  Ei aus dem das heutige Huhn schlüpfte. Tadaa :>



100% sign 




Wer was anderes behauptet wird gebannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (24. April 2009)

das huhn war zuerst da:

nachdem das huhn "normal" wie menschen, pferde etc geboren wurde, war es eni krüppelhuhn! dieses krüppelhuhn legte ovale dinger...namens ei!

tadaaa xD


----------



## Syane (24. April 2009)

Bakterien leute ..Bakterien ...

Und wer hat diesen uralt Thread wieder hochgeholt BOA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (25. April 2009)

Evolutionstheorie kennt keiner von euch oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (21. Mai 2009)

Eindeutig das Huhn! Die Einzeller dachten, hey, zum Frühstück will ich ein Ei. Wie krieg ich ein Ei? BAMM POLYMORPH HACK! Das Huhn war geboren. Dann kamen die Eier, und irgendwann kam Chuck Norris und legte Hühner die ihm Eier legten. Dann gab es Chicken Wings !


----------



## Niranda (22. Mai 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Bakterien leute ..Bakterien ...
> 
> Und wer hat diesen uralt Thread wieder hochgeholt BOA
> 
> ...



Diese Frage ist doch sinngemäß gemeint^^


----------



## Prilania (22. Mai 2009)

natürlich das huhn! es beschloss irgendwann einfach mal ein ei zu legen


----------



## dalai (22. Mai 2009)

Das ei natürlich. Dinosaurier legten ja auch schon Eier und die lebten vor dem Huhn. 

Oder Hühner waren früher Säugetiere, dann kam jedoch Ostern und jetzt müssen sie seither Eier legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (22. Mai 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Oder Hühner waren früher Säugetiere, dann kam jedoch Ostern und jetzt müssen sie seither Eier legen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Evolutionstechnisch eher unwahrscheinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Juni 2009)

Ganz einfach: _EI_nzeller


----------



## Westicê1.1 (12. Juni 2009)

> Ohne Hühner keine Eier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohne Eier keine Hühner..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht gabs nen Ei-Huhn-Hybriden, der sich aus ner Amöbe raus gebildet hatte, sich dann selbst ausbrütete und zu nem Huhn wurde. Sone Art Calimero also quasi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olopi (13. Juni 2009)

Das ei Irgendwan hat ein Dino ein ei Gelegt ist doch logisch


----------



## Jokkerino (13. Juni 2009)

was ihr wieder auspackt ey ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Juni 2009)

oh mann es is doch klar das das huhn zuerst da war
das ei braucht droch wärme früher hats das net gegeben 
ohne die wärme des huhns


----------



## Ematra (13. Juni 2009)

Natürlich das Ei. Die Vögel stammen in direkter Linie von den Dinosauriern ab, und schon die haben Eier gelegt.


----------



## butathyst (13. Juni 2009)

Ematra schrieb:


> Natürlich das Ei. Die Vögel stammen in direkter Linie von den Dinosauriern ab, und schon die haben Eier gelegt.



Vielleicht ist das Huhn aber auch aus der Ursuppe gekrochen.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2009)

Bilogisch betrachtet war das "Ei" zuerst da, wenn man es mit den ersten Eukaryoten vergleicht (also Eizellen, die als Erste das 'Leben' und die 'Lebensentwicklung' ermöglichten. Künstliche Zellen können das ja nicht. Warum auch immer)


----------



## Kurta (14. Juni 2009)

Glaub kaum das das Ei als erstes da war , da durch Evolution als erstes der Vogel nach und nach entstanden ist , es kommt aber ganz auf die sichtweise an , wenn wir das Huhn von heute meinen ist ganz klar das Ei als erstes gewesen , aber wenn wir es anders betrachten war das Huhn als erstes da. Da sich durch die Evolution die Vögel entwickelt haben ist es halt schwer das zu disskutieren weil man es ja aus verschiedenen Perspektiven betrachten kann. Bin aber dennoch der Meinung das das Huhn als erstes da war.


@Pymonte 

Es kann kein Ei entstehen wenn nichts befruchtet wird bzw. kein Huhn vorhanden ist. Denn die Fische haben sich ja auch aus Einzellern usw. entwickelt und dann erst haben die Fische Eier gelegt. Ist das gleich wie mit dem Huhn.


----------

